# The cardboard trestle



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Right out of a junk box. I t is American Flyer,747 Figure 8 trestle set.

From what I can figure out, there are seven heights.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Had a set of those back in the 50's but got them wet - some how :dunno:- so dad bought a set of the plastic ones. They were only one height and still have the set...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Well today all you need is an original, scanner and printer and easily reproduce the set.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

The very first AF set I got for Christmas in 1954 had this trestle as part of the train set. 
AFGP9


----------



## jpalmer82 (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh my goodness! Thank you for posting these photos! I literally cried when I saw them. My dad and I used to run his model train that came from HIS grandfather. Long story short, I learned the train set will be given to someone else in the family and I'm devastated because I am vested, because I'm the first child and because this person is not blood. So thank you because now I can find one like it hopefully and share it with my posterity.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

jpalmer82 said:


> Oh my goodness! Thank you for posting these photos! I literally cried when I saw them. My dad and I used to run his model train that came from HIS grandfather. Long story short, I learned the train set will be given to someone else in the family and I'm devastated because I am vested, because I'm the first child and because this person is not blood. So thank you because now I can find one like it hopefully and share it with my posterity.


Great story, and welcome to the forum.. There are plenty of wonderful people here with a tremendous amount of knowledge and talent, me, I just putz around with trains. What engine did you have as a kid,for example the cab # under the engineer's and fireman's window. That would be a good place to start looking to replace your train. The little Atlantic's are VERY affordable,run like the wind, and the cars associated with the set are easy to come by. Maintenance is easy, and parts are widely available.Start on ebay as your first source. When you identify the engine you had, post it here, and I or someone else can tell you what the set number might be, and the cars that should go with that set or engine. I might be able to help you with a engine once we know the cab number..Please feel free to ask any question you might here, we are easy to talk to, and someone will always have a answer for you.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Flyernut posted this
"Great story, and welcome to the forum.. There are plenty of wonderful people here with a tremendous amount of knowledge and talent, me, I just putz around with trains."

He is one of those wonderful people!

Welcome aboard.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 747 Figure 8 Trestle set was included in many uncatalogued sets beginning in 1953. Its final use was in a 1962 set.


----------

